# I passed!!!!!



## aunyea (Apr 30, 2009)

I took the CPC exam in April and I was so scared that I was going to fail. It took me 10 days to look at my results. By the grace of God, I PASSED!!  I am so happy.  This opens a lot of doors for me and my career.  If there is anyone out there that is struggling to pass this test, no matter how many times you have taken the test.  TRUST that you can do IT, don't give up.  HAVE FAITH in yourself.

MRS. CPC!!!!!!
:You can do it!!!!


----------



## hhoak (May 1, 2009)

*Great Job*

When in April did you take you exam? I took mine 4/18/09 and I am still waiting for my results. I really felt this test was a challenge.
Heather


----------



## aguelfi (May 1, 2009)

Congrats, this is a very difficult test.  Fortunately I passed the first time but was sure I didn't when I left.  I was brain dead after.


----------



## kwylie (May 1, 2009)

hhoak said:


> When in April did you take you exam? I took mine 4/18/09 and I am still waiting for my results. I really felt this test was a challenge.
> Heather


Look at your name at the top after you sign in.  If there is a CPC after your name, click on it and it will open up the test results.  I took the test 4-18 and the results were there today.


----------



## amy_mousie (May 1, 2009)

I passed my second time around but I believe everything happens for a reason.  Because of not passing the first time, it forced me to focus and really get to know my stuff in coding -- not just understand, but know it.
Congrats! to all who master this level.  It is an achievement.  
Amy CMBS, CPC


----------



## tilly2009 (May 1, 2009)

Is ther any tip bits that you can give to get prepared for the test?


----------



## kbarbag (May 6, 2009)

It's an open book test I just love open book.  READ the book. Take a practice test, time yourself. Take a few of them. When you take the test ---Read the question-eliminate the wrong ans. -then READ the book. Select your first impression--If you are not sure put a mark next to it. Don't waste time on a question. It's a timed test (and you get more time then we did in the past) you don't want to fail because you missed questions. I know a few people who did that. When you are done go back and check the questions you marked. -----But always READ the notes in the book, The ans. is right in front of you, make notes to yourself in the book, READ the Question and READ the book.  
Good luck to all who take the test.


----------



## Cynthia A (May 6, 2009)

Just make sure that you know those 2 books inside and out.  You need to be able to locate information in a timely manner and know where to go get it.


----------



## mhcpc (May 7, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## Alta (May 9, 2009)

*KBARBAG, RE:  read the book*

What do you mean by "read the book"?  You mean read the CPT as you are taking the test?  Could you explain that?  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 11, 2009)

*JAMSHIDI - it's an OPEN BOOK test*

It's an open book test. Please check the AAPC website for definitive answers as to which books you are allowed to have (NOT all editions are acceptable). 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

